# OP Nanook Air transport question



## Stoker (11 Jun 2014)

Hi, we are deploying on ship for OP Nanook and have a question. Does anyone know if typically military transport aircraft do regular runs to Iqaluit or any other northern destinations during the exercise? If we needed to say send a small part to Iqaluit, I assume it would be fairly easy to send it to what ever base the aircraft is originating out of and the aircraft could transport to Iqaluit as part of their regular run.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Jun 2014)

You would submit an RFE to the applicable RACE and they would determine how to get the part up to you.   I've been stranded 200 miles south of the North Pole waiting a week for an APU to arrive - had to wait for the next sked run.


----------



## Stoker (11 Jun 2014)

Ditch said:
			
		

> You would submit an RFE to the applicable RACE and they would determine how to get the part up to you.   I've been stranded 200 miles south of the North Pole waiting a week for an APU to arrive - had to wait for the next sked run.



Reason I asked was last year I needed a small part and my stores cell told me they needed 2 weeks notice to send said part to Iqaluit and not sure if they considered the military aircraft option. When we happened to be in Iqaluit I noticed several aircraft there as part of the exercise. I just want to line up things this year to have that option open in case we need parts sent. Believe it or not we are more isolated and get less support while deployed up North than we would get deployed anywhere else.


----------



## Transporter (11 Jun 2014)

I would talk to your Loggies or FLS personnel. Quite likely, the support CONOPS is outlined within the Logistics Annex of the OPORD (or at least it should be).


----------



## Stoker (11 Jun 2014)

Transporter said:
			
		

> I would talk to your Loggies or FLS personnel. Quite likely, the support CONOPS is outlined within the Logistics Annex of the OPORD (or at least it should be).



Thanks i'll do that, this area is a bit out of my scope and like to have the facts first.


----------



## cupper (11 Jun 2014)

Could always try Amazon and their delivery drones.


----------



## chrisf (11 Jun 2014)

How small of a part? I've had parts sent through Iqaluit before, 2 weeks notice is either a lie or a testament to military inefficiency. If the weather is good, 72 hours is more than reasonable.

There's regular civillian flights through Iqaluit airport, if you're in the bay, it's not problem to run in on a small craft. Any of the more isolated communities are a bit more of a hassle, but if you've got a helicopter on board, it may be easier to fly to Iqaluit for pickup rather than get it shipped to the smaller communities.


----------



## Stoker (12 Jun 2014)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> How small of a part? I've had parts sent through Iqaluit before, 2 weeks notice is either a lie or a testament to military inefficiency. If the weather is good, 72 hours is more than reasonable.
> 
> There's regular civillian flights through Iqaluit airport, if you're in the bay, it's not problem to run in on a small craft. Any of the more isolated communities are a bit more of a hassle, but if you've got a helicopter on board, it may be easier to fly to Iqaluit for pickup rather than get it shipped to the smaller communities.



The part wasn't that big , they also told me of some restriction of only food shipments having priority. A quick google search found that first air ships on a regular basis to Iqaluit and from that hub everywhere else that we operate. I think someone was too lazy to do their job. I have a fleet logistics meeting next week for the OP, and will be asking some questions about our support.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jun 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Hi, we are deploying on ship for OP Nanook and have a question. Does anyone know if typically military transport aircraft do regular runs to Iqaluit or any other northern destinations during the exercise? If we needed to say send a small part to Iqaluit, I assume it would be fairly easy to send it to what ever base the aircraft is originating out of and the aircraft could transport to Iqaluit as part of their regular run.



Stoker, I assume you know this, but you need and OPDEF and a HPR to first get your part.  Your Log dept will then liaise with JLOC to determine the best shipping method- be it military or civilian transport.  The "how" it gets to you, the end user, is not your problem to worry about.


----------



## Stoker (12 Jun 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Stoker, I assume you know this, but you need and OPDEF and a HPR to first get your part.  Your Log dept will then liaise with JLOC to determine the best shipping method- be it military or civilian transport.  The "how" it gets to you, the end user, is not your problem to worry about.



Quite aware about the OPDEF as I wrote one, but alas no part. Just curious on the how to ensure i'm not being fed a line of BS next time. Not a good feeling way up off Baffin island with broken gear.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jun 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> The "how" it gets to you, the end user, is not your problem to worry about.


However, we also know that it's good to have the DS solution in your back-pocket, should someone's response to being outside their comfort zone is, "it can't be done."


----------



## Strike (12 Jun 2014)

If you are deployed on an Op (even though NANOOK really is more of an ex,  ;D ) then you would order the part through your supply/log chain that is set up for the Op, not directly through your home unit, right?  Why is this situation any different?  (Yes, I know that the RCN can be a bit special at times,   but play along on this one.)  How would your home unit have any idea about the flights coming in or out without expending some hours just trying to find out who to call and even more time trying to arrange it.  The Op supply/log chain would have a better handle on this specific info, in fact would have it right at their fingertips.

Remember, part of the point of this Op is to make everyone learn how to work together and the intricacies of Joint ops.  Keep things centralized and use the assets that are already out there.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jun 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> However, we also know that it's good to have the DS solution in your back-pocket, should someone's response to being outside their comfort zone is, "it can't be done."



True, but doing an end run around JLOC will get you in a world of hurt.  Trust me...


----------



## chrisf (12 Jun 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> The "how" it gets to you, the end user, is not your problem to worry about.



If the "what" is an item critical enough to have it rush shipped to Iqaluit, and the "how" is taking two weeks, seems like it might at least be worth the end users time to inquire...

Especially if 80%+ of the time it takes is lost in bureaucracy?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jun 2014)

My point is that there is a whole section of people at MARLANT/MARPAC whose job it is to move stuff around to meet the operational support needs of ships.  By all means, if a ship feels that it is not getting the support it needs fast enough, the CoC should be engaged to find out why.

However, it quickly turns into mayhem when individual ships depts start moving their own parts around, independent of the system. It gets ugly, fast.


----------



## EX--Royal (12 Jun 2014)

Probably something you would bring up with your CoC and not on a public forum.

 It blows my mind what some people talk about on this site. If i was a terrorist or spy, I'm pretty sure i could paint a pretty good picture of the way this military works. Small details you think may not be important to talk about paint a very good picture once its all put together. If you took ALL the info on this forum " which terrorist are doing most likely " you would be amazed how exploited you actually are.


----------



## Stoker (12 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate it. This gives me a little more in-site on how deployed support works and what questions I need to ask.


----------

